# South American project



## rockangirl92 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm thinking about making a south american planted tank. I either want it a 36 gal or 45 gal. I plan on putting in it peppered cory cats, cardinal or neon tetras, 2 angelfish or some cockatoo cichlids, a rio ***** plecostomus and some hatchetfish. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Altum Angels will be nice.


----------



## rockangirl92 (Sep 30, 2015)

That would look really good. I always loved the natural look in aquariums.


----------

